

Superstition: Startups with derivative names fail... - aswanson

Even if you have first mover, e.g. Feedster, Friendster,...so be original.
======
pg
Generalized version: startups fail.

~~~
aswanson
A brutal calculus indeed...but best to take notice of what has failed in every
case.

